# Top dressing tools/machines



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Do you guys have top dressing equipment? I'm curious as to which ones are good and the price expected to pay for one.

I see the rolling top dressers, normally $150-$200.

It's crazy that most of the stuff I find is $5000 and more. You think by now this type of equipment would be more reasonably priced and would have more "home owner" models.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

We bought this for spreading peat moss:










https://www.amazon.com/Peak-Seasons-Green-Compost-Spreader/dp/B00J31Y3VE

You can get it cheaper if you hunt around.

It works quite well, and is rather fun to use. Only tried it with peat moss though. Would be interested to try it with sand, etc.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Do you guys have top dressing equipment? I'm curious as to which ones are good and the price expected to pay for one.
> 
> I see the rolling top dressers, normally $150-$200.
> 
> It's crazy that most of the stuff I find is $5000 and more. You think by now this type of equipment would be more reasonably priced and would have more "home owner" models.


For 15K of lawn you may need to look around some more or call a local golf course to see if you can rent their stuff. I don't think it would be cost effective to buy unless you can get it at an auction.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

I rented an ecolown top dressing machine for 4 hours for 75 from the local rental shop (not home depot or other large chain). It took some calling around but wasn't to hard to find one. I think i was one in about an hour and a half with 6 yards. I did have 2 buddies help me in exchange for beer and pizza.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Can't find one locally yet. I may end up trying one of the rolling ones.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Very few homeowners actually top-dress or level in the same manner that we are talking about here on the forum. Hence no market for homeowner grade equipment. Those who would like to spread peat or compost can do just fine with the roller style devices. Dropping an even 1/4"-1" layer of sand or other top-dress material is quite a different animal.

I would so be up for bribing a local golf greens crew to let me rent a few pieces of equipment once or twice a year.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I bought this thing a couple years ago. Works great for sand as long as the sand is not too wet. Bannerman Minitopper. There are identical versions under diff names. $900 cad dollars so about $600 usd.


----------

